
StickK − Change (of your habits) Starts Now - robg
https://www.stickk.com/
======
djm
I don't see this working.

The idea, from my understanding is: (1) Make a contract with yourself on the
site and back it with your own cash, (2) If you satisfy the contract you keep
your money or lose it to a charity etc if you don't, (3) You are trusted to
decide whether or not you have satisfied the terms of the contract unless you
optionally select a referee (friend etc) to monitor you and report back to the
site separately.

If you do not select a referee the contracts are meaningless as you can lie to
keep your money if you fail to meet the terms laid out. If you do have a
referee then you are probably lucky enough that you would not need this site
anyway - just give your friend the money and tell them to donate it to charity
if you don't do X, Y and Z.

~~~
jcl
I don't see it working, either, but mainly because the target audience is
small.

Sure, you can lie to get your money back, but you would be lying to yourself.
For some people, the personal shame is worse than losing the money. Likewise,
you could simply set the money aside yourself without involving the service.
But, again, for some people, a promise made in public is more binding than one
made in private, even if there are no real consequences to breaking the
promise. For the portion of the population in both categories, this service
could be attractive.

------
alex_c
This needs to be a Facebook app.

